# Hi All! *



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi everyone

I had a look around on here a few months ago but thought I'd actually register today. 

I'm B and I'm 35, husband D is 36. We've been married 4 years and I came of the pill pretty much straight after the wedding but obviously ... nothing. DH has borderline semen analysis & I have severe abdo adhesions from surgery when I was a child. It's IVF or nothing!

We had our first cycle back in Feb / March which resulted in a positive but no heartbeats were detected in either of the sacs at my 7 wk scan (in fact they were termed as blighted ovum pregnancies.) Three weeks after I had the scan I had a d&c following two sets of medical management (drugs to induce m/c.) It was a low point to say the very least, I never thought I'd ever recover but I guess time is a great healer after all. Not forgotten but not so raw.

Any way today I had an embryo transfer for my FET cycle. I had 5 embies frozen, three survived the thaw and were left overnight but this morning we has just two but I'm pleased to say they were 6 and 5 cells, so pretty good. So I've just started my 2ww and it's fingers crossed time!  

Am looking forward to getting to know some of you here and hope there are some other 2ww-ers to keep me company! 'Speak' soon, B x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

Sorry to hear you have been through it! 

 with your 2ww!

I have popped the link below for you to the 2ww board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=27.0



love
suzie x


----------



## Sukii (May 17, 2007)

Hi B, I haven't managed to get as far as 2ww yet but as a recent new-person I know how nice it is to receive replies from other ladies ... so, welcome and you've come to the right place!  FF is full of lovely understanding people and there's always someone you can share a cry or a laugh with.

Very best of luck with your 2ww,
best wishes
Sukii xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi BG2007, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Very sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Giving it a name doens't really make it hurt any less. 

Do follow Suzie's link. You will get loads of support from people goign through the 2WW with you. 

We also have location boards where you can meet people in your local area to chat to.

We have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or Kamac80 will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck on your journey.

C~x


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi there

Just wanted to welcome you to ff and wish you all the best for your if journey....i'm sure you will find this site a great help

Sarah
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

welcome to ff hun 

wishing you loads of luck for you fet cycle     

pam xx


----------



## Flip-Flop (May 29, 2007)

Hi B 

Just too would like to say welcome and let you know that you are not alone as the others have already said this is a fantastic site to come and go as you please.  I have found it great for information and great just to read.  Do visit the chatroom as this is also another good place to find out information and to just have a general chit chat.  I have found at least two members who are just up the road from me - small world.

Good luck and hope to speak to you sometime in the chat room.

Kerri (Flip - Flop)


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you all very much for the warm welcome! 

And thanks for the links (I can't believe you have "newbie night"   how cool is that?!!!) I went in the chat room last night, there was only 1 other person but we had a chat and she was very nice - and lucky   , she had 11wk old twins from her 1st ICSI!)

So any way I'll have a look around the other rooms and see what's going on. One question though, I was looking through the tabs at the top of the page (charter, gallery, good books etc etc) and I went into Fun Shop. What is it, I don't get it. It says I have an Inventory - ?? and what do you get to do with the credits? I've probably missed the place that explains it all so give me a clue!!!

Speak soon, B x


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Hi B

As all above have said welcome nice to speak to lots positive people and know the support is here im sure you have looked around the site there are so many areas to chat, i too am quite new and still getting lost at time but it is addictive my DH sometimes says are you going to talk to me tonight,although he reads all my replies and gets excited when we all chatting

good luck on you 2ww

xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *BG2007* and welcome to the site 

You have found a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## bib (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi Huni and welcome to ff 

Hope your nailbiting 2ww goes without a hitch and we can all celebrate a   at the end of it

Good luck hun

Bib xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

BG2007 said:


> ...I was looking through the tabs at the top of the page (charter, gallery, good books etc etc) and I went into Fun Shop. What is it, I don't get it. It says I have an Inventory - ?? and what do you get to do with the credits? I've probably missed the place that explains it all so give me a clue!!!


Hi again B.

The Fun shop and credits (as well as VIP games) are all part of the Charter package - Fun shop and credit are just a way of having a bit of fun while you're here. Here's a link to explain the credits / shop a bit more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99179.0

If you click on the charter button at the top and it will tell you most of the great benefits to charter membership, athough there are a few nice things (like the mood bears etc. ) included that are not mentioned. It will also tell you how to become a Charter Member. 

C~x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

just wanted to say a big hello hun welcome to ff you have found  the right place to come for all the help and support you need 

good luck with everything
lea-Anne x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi BG2007
welcome to FF.
Wishing you all the best with your FET 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------

